# Puppy Evaluations?



## sharper (Oct 6, 2011)

I am very new to breeding, just had my first litter. I am wondering if anyone could reccomend someone in Northern California area to do puppy evaluations? The owner of stud dog has been at this for a very long time but gets second pick of litter so I dont want to ask her. And everyone else I know would seem to be biased with an agenda, if that makes since. It actually feels bad to say that, but I have found the show dog world (at least with Standard Poodles in my area to be "not nice" to put it mildly To be honest I think the best advise and most supported I have felt is from this group. :act-up: Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm not sure if she can tell at an early age but i was talking with a breeder named wendy and she said that when the time came that i could send her a video or pics of a pup at 6 wks and she can tell the quality for showing in it. she is very picky about what she likes to show and is very honest. she is with wekay kennels or barkalotgrooming.com (i think that's correct on the grooming.) google wekay kennels and it should come up. good luck.


----------

